# Fourth and Final



## Audioguy




----------



## B- one

Looks very nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NBPk402

Looks great! Could you give us some more info about the room... Maybe dimensions, equipment, construction info?


----------



## Mike0206

Very nice! Details please?


----------



## tripplej

Yes, very nice. Lot of space. Good job!


----------



## skeeter99

I think I've seen your room before on FB, you have all Seaton stuff, correct? Looks great!

Scott


----------



## mpednault

Looks a lot like the "feel" for the room I'm going for with mine. Looks excellent!


----------



## GusGus748s

Looks great. I wish it was mine!


----------



## Audioguy

Thanks for the very nice comments.

More details:

Room size is 22 x 19.3 x 8; The room was originally 27 feet long but took off 5 feet to get better room dimensions and to find a place to put my equipment and the center channel behind the AT screen. The room is a converted loft. Added a another layer of drywall with Green Glue, floor underlayment.

VIDEO EQUIPMENT: Sony 600ES 4K PJ w/ Panamorph Anamorphic Lens and powered sled; Screen Masking System by Carada; Seymour Acoustically Transparent 2:35 120 x 51 inch screen (1.0 Gain); Lumagen XD Video Processor (currently not in use); 

SPEAKERS: LCR: Seaton Catalysts Powered Speakers on sand-filled Seaton Stands; SUBS: Seaton SubMersive HP (4); Surrounds: Seaton Sparks (4) Powered Speakers

ELECTRONICS: Integra 80.2 SSP (with Audyssey Pro); APS 1050 Power Conditioner; APS 2000 Power Conditioner; Emotiva XDA-2 -- USB D to A Converter; 

SOURCES: Music Vault Diamond Music Server (J River and J Remote for controlling my music server); Dirac Live room correction software running on MusicVault; Oppo BD103D Bluray Player which includes DARBEE DARBLET High-Defintion Image Enhancer; DirecTV DVR

ROOM STUFF: Theater chairs by Berkline; Room design and all acoustic treatment by GIK

MISCELLANEOUS: BlueJeans and Monopric Interconnect Cables (XLR and Single Ended)


----------



## ALMFamily

Nice looking space!

Out of curiousity, how long did you have to wait for your stands for the Cats?


----------



## Audioguy

I don't recall how long it took. The stands did not exist when I purchased the Cats so I spent many $ on custom steel stands. When the Cat stands became available, I took time trying to convince myself to dump the expensive metal stands and buy the Cat stands --- and did.


----------



## ALMFamily

Audioguy said:


> I don't recall how long it took. The stands did not exist when I purchased the Cats so I spent many $ on custom steel stands. When the Cat stands became available, I took time trying to convince myself to dump the expensive metal stands and buy the Cat stands --- and did.


Thanks mate - I have been pestering Mark for nigh on 3 months for stands, and I am trying to decide if I just build them myself or wait it out. The speakers have been sitting in boxes staring at me wondering when they get to come out to play...


----------



## Audioguy

I built some stands out of 2 x 4's until I got his. Ugly but functional. (and inexpensive)


----------



## qx56

Man what a great looking room. I really like the colors. The way you blended function with style is great. Most people end up sacrificing performance for look or have mo style for function but yours is the best of both.


----------



## Audioguy

qx56 said:


> Man what a great looking room. I really like the colors. The way you blended function with style is great. Most people end up sacrificing performance for look or have mo style for function but yours is the best of both.


Thank you so much for your very kind words. I really gave a lot of thought to covering up all of the acoustic treatment so that I could make the room look more like a theater and less like a recording studio. 

But I decided that I really liked the look of the treatments so left as is (and saved a lot of money in the process).

Function is far more important than form and this theater sounds the best of any I have owned.

Thanks again.

Chuck


----------



## Owen Bartley

Very nice room. Clean and classy. And you don't see enough acoustic clouds these days! Must be nice to have the height for it. I've heard great things about cutting down the ceiling 1st reflection points.


----------



## A/V

Very jealous of your room. Especially the projector/AT screen/anamorphic setup, your speakers, your subs, your room, and... ok I'm totally hulk green with green envious envy! :hail:


----------



## Audioguy

I have made a number of important changes. The Seaton speakers have all been replaced with Triads --- Platinum LCR's for the front and In Room Silvers for the surrounds. Subs are now a combination of DIY (SI HST18's) and Seaton SubMersive and Surround Processor is now Datasat RS20i.

The addiction continues !!!


----------



## Lumen

Like, like, like! Very soothing atmosphere and theme. Any impressions yet on the new sound, or are you still tweaking?


----------



## Audioguy

Lumen said:


> Like, like, like! Very soothing atmosphere and theme. Any impressions yet on the new sound, or are you still tweaking?


Not ready yet. I have been listening to the new speakers for a long time and they are VERY nice (much better midrange/tweeter presentation) but the RS20i has yet to be fully integrated. I had one in my room about a year ago and the improvement over the Marantz (actually 90% of the improvement was Dirac over Audyssey)was incredible. Better everything: bass, midrange, envelopment. I have learned a lot about the Datasat since that time and by the time I get all of that functionality operational, it should be quite stunning.

Thank you for your kind words and my wife and I both agree with you: the environment is quite soothing.


----------



## Owen Bartley

Audioguy said:


> ... the RS20i has yet to be fully integrated. I had one in my room about a year ago and the improvement over the Marantz (actually 90% of the improvement was Dirac over Audyssey)was incredible. Better everything: bass, midrange, envelopment.


I had heard great things about Dirac, but had never really considered it for myself before. This post makes me want to look into it. If the difference is that clear, it makes it hard not to.


----------



## Audioguy

Dirac is worth your investigation. If you don't have an Atmos system, then Emotiva has a piece that supports 7.1 with Dirac for about $2000. Another option is to add the miniDSP device that provides 8 channels of Dirac and is added to your existing SSP and it is about $1000.

If you are looking for a piece that supports Dirac and a lot of channels, the price for a single piece goes way up but a number of folks just buy two of the miniDSP boxes and that gets them to 16 channels for about $2000.

Even before the Datasat, I have been running Dirac for 2 channels from my music server. It is FAR superior to Audyssey - which has not been updated in about 6 years.

Check it out. You won't be dissappointed and no, I don't work for Dirac !!!!


----------



## Owen Bartley

Thanks for the quick reply! This would be for our yet to be started dedicated basement theatre, so I should have lots of time to investigate. I was planning for Atmos, but I don't think my budget would allow 2 of the Dirac units. I'll definitely do some more reading.


----------



## NBPk402

Owen Bartley said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! This would be for our yet to be started dedicated basement theatre, so I should have lots of time to investigate. I was planning for Atmos, but I don't think my budget would allow 2 of the Dirac units. I'll definitely do some more reading.


Some people are just using the Dirac (like I do) on the lower 8 channels, and either not touching the Atmos channels or EQing them separately.:T


----------



## AU26

Wow, space galore!
Could only imagine how good it is to turn the volume up until goosebumps start showing.

Very good.
Zoran, from Australia


----------



## Audioguy

AU26 said:


> Wow, space galore!
> Could only imagine how good it is to turn the volume up until goosebumps start showing.
> 
> Very good.
> Zoran, from Australia


Thanks so much for the kind words. WE will be visiting your country this November - me for the second time.


----------



## AU26

Hehe, that means crocs and sharks missed you last time. November, yes best time to visit as humidity is not in full swing (depends where you are going) and no shocking temeperature hit for visitors from Norther hemisphere.
Welcome and have a nice stay.

Cheers
Zoran


----------



## Todd Anderson

Audioguy - your HT has been our FB and Twitter header image for the last week. Thanks for letting us share your awesome space!


----------



## Audioguy

I have now replaced the last two DIY subs with 4 Seaton F18's (Master and 3 Slaves) and have hidden them in the front two corners which also serve as corner bass traps. I also have ordered the JVC RS500 to replace my Sony 600ES to gain access to (Faux) 4K HDR at much less than the Sony equivalent. After having seen a side by side comparison of the JVC RS600 and the Sony 675 ES at CEDIA, it was a no brainer. If they were the same price, I would have gone the Sony route.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Ooo... pics?


----------



## Audioguy

Todd Anderson said:


> Ooo... pics?


Not much to see:

Building the "cages" for the subs.



Subs in their "cages":



"Cages" covered up:


----------



## Todd Anderson

Super clean look!


----------



## Audioguy

Thank you. That was my intention to make it look a bit less like a science project !


----------



## Prof.

Nice Job!


----------



## Audioguy

Prof. said:


> Nice Job!


Thank you. The "cosmetic" projects never seem to end. Next up is to recover my ceiling cloud acoustic panels in black GOM (currently gray) and move them forward a tad (as I have moved my speakers previously) --- and add the 4th one I removed when installing my Atmos speakers. Further downstream is to cover the 4 columns (which contain the side and rear surrounds) with gray GOM DIY acoustic panels. Since the two side surrounds are directly across from one another, and are incased in these solid columns, it is very easy to see the opposite wall reflection when looking at an impulse response. So the covering of the columns is for acoustic and cosmetic reasons (as is the color change and movement of the ceiling cloud.)

After that, I may add some black material (GOM or black velvet) to the side walls in at least the front half of the room - or not !! 

And some time during all of this, I plan to actually use the theater for its primary purpose - watching movies and college football. It, on occasion, becomes easy to confuse the journey with the destination - at least for me.


----------



## Audioguy

Lots of equipment changes since my original post. Here is the most recent list:

*VIDEO EQUIPMENT:* Sony 600ES *OR *JVC RS500 w/ Powered Panamorph Anamorphic Lens and sled; Screen Masking System by Carada; Seymour Acoustically Transparent 2:35 120 x 51 inch screen (1.0 Gain - XD Material); 

*SPEAKERS:* LCR: Triad Platinum LCR's; SUBS: 4 Seaton F18 subs (1 Master and 3 Slaves driven by 4000 watt amp -- 2 in each of the front two corners) and (2) Seaton SubMersives (Master/Slave with 4000 Watt Amp) located on the rear wall; Surrounds: Triad Silver In-Room Monitors; (4) Tannoy Di6 DC heights (Atmos/Auro/DTS:X)

*ELECTRONICS:* Datasat RS20i Surround Processor; APS 2000 Power Conditioner; Emotive XPA-5 driving the 4 ceiling speakers; d-sonic 7 channel amp (800 x 3 and 400 x 4)

*SOURCES:* Music Vault Diamond Music Server (J River and J Remote for controlling my music server); Kaleidescape Alto Movie Player; DirecTV 4K DVR; Apple TV; Amazon Fire Stick

*ROOM STUFF:* Theater chairs by Berkline; Room design and all acoustic treatment by AcousticSolutions, LLC & GIK. 

*MISCELLANEOUS EQUIPMENT:* BlueJeans Cables (XLR and Single Ended), HDMI and Speaker Wire; Middle Atlantic Equipment Rack; Control4 System Controller


----------



## Prof.

Audioguy said:


> After that, I may add some black material (GOM or black velvet) to the side walls in at least the front half of the room - or not !!


I was thinking of doing the the same thing myself..I believe that it improves the perceived contrast...
If you do it I would be interested to hear what you think of it..


----------



## Audioguy

Prof. said:


> I was thinking of doing the the same thing myself..I believe that it improves the perceived contrast...
> If you do it I would be interested to hear what you think of it..


The dealer I use has a room they label "The Black Hole", COMPLETELY covered in very black material. The "perceived" contrast is off the charts!


----------



## Todd Anderson

Audioguy said:


> The dealer I use has a room they label "The Black Hole", COMPLETELY covered in very black material. The "perceived" contrast is off the charts!


I painted the front half of my theater room with Benjamin Moore's Super Flat black paint. It completely soaks up light... that's an option to be considered that's not material (just a word to the wise: keeping it streak free while painting isn't easy. It also wasn't easy to find (the BM dealer near me only had 2 gallons on hand... I was told folks rarely ask for it).

Love the gear list, by the way. :T


----------



## Audioguy

Todd Anderson said:


> I painted the front half of my theater room with Benjamin Moore's Super Flat black paint. It completely soaks up light... that's an option to be considered that's not material (just a word to the wise: keeping it streak free while painting isn't easy. It also wasn't easy to find (the BM dealer near me only had 2 gallons on hand... I was told folks rarely ask for it).
> 
> Love the gear list, by the way. :T


I have some strengths but painting is not one of them. It takes me longer to mask than it does to paint, and then it still doesn't look very good. The cloth approach will be more expensive (and a lot more effort), but it will provide more uniformity to the overall "feel" of the theater, given the way I plan to do it.

And thanks on the gear list comment. Not a lot of changes planned BUT, I do plan to replace my 4 ceiling speakers one Triad finally releases their just announced Atmos speakers. I will eventually get a 4K source [e.g. new Oppo or maybe the Kaleidescape Strato] and also [maybe] the Kaleidescape DV700.


----------



## Audioguy

*Re: Fourth and Final - Updated Photos*

I have attached some more recent photos (top two photos) since Photobucket disabled all of my others . What is now visible is black GOM covering the original acoustic treatment, which is still installed (second two photos). The color differences are due to replacing incandescent 2300K bulbs with LED 5000K bulbs!


----------



## tripplej

Very nice setup. Very clean. I like it.


----------



## Audioguy

tripplej said:


> Very nice setup. Very clean. I like it.


Thank you. The hiding of all of my room treatment made a big difference - along with the change of the kinds of lighting I was using !!


----------



## Audioguy

Most recent cosmetic changes:


----------



## NBPk402

Wow...that looks gorgeous!


----------



## Audioguy

Thank you for the kind words. It has been a 40+ year journey to get to this point.


----------



## Audioguy

Most recent equipment and room description:

*GENERAL:* The room dimensions are 22 x 19.3 x 8 (actually, the height is 8 feet less floor under-layment, pad and carpet). The room was originally a loft but we fully enclosed it: double dry wall; Green Glue, carpet underlay to reduce sound from creeping into other parts of the house, new doors and door seals and thresholds, sealed all electrical outlets. The room was originally 27 feet long but took off 5 feet to get better acoustic dimensions and to create a separate room for my equipment and media storage and center channel (behind an AT screen). Have 5 dedicated 20 amp circuits with 4 being used: 1 for front subs; 1 for rear subs; 1 for all front end equipment and 1 for amps.

*VIDEO EQUIPMENT:*JVC RS4500 Laser Projector; Panamorph Paladin Lens; Lumagen RadiancePro; Carada Masquerade Electronic Horizontal Masking System; Seymour Acoustically Transparent 2:35 120 x 51 inch screen (~1.0 Gain - XD Material);

*SPEAKERS:* Room is setup as a 9.2.6 theater. LCRs: Triad Platinum LCR's; Surrounds: (4) Triad Silver In-Room Monitors; Wides: (2) Triad In-Ceiling Silver Monitors; SUBS: 8 Seaton F18 subs (2 Masters and 6 Slaves driven by 4000 watt amp in each Master -- 2 in each of the front two corners) and (4) Seaton F18's located along the rear wall; ; 3D Audio ceiling speakers: (6) RSL C34E's

*ELECTRONICS:* Trinnov Altitude16 Surround Processor; Pure Power APS 2000 Power Conditioner; Two ATI - AT54XNC Amplifiers - 1 Seven Channel and 1 Eight Channel; MiniDSP Open DRC-AN

*SOURCES:* Synology NAS DS1817+ (32TB/~22TB Usable); Nvidia Shield/Plex for viewing ripped movies. Apple TV 4K = access to Netflix and Amazon TV and others; Oppo 203 4K Blu Ray Player; SGC (Small Green Computer) sonicTransporter i5 CDR for running Roon Core for music playback (ripped files and Qobuz) and collection management

*ACOUSTIC TREATMENT:* Room design and all acoustic treatment by GIK. First reflections point: GIK q7D diffusors (2 per side) - Covered by cosmetic beveled panels from Acoustimac; Front wall:all absorption; rear side walls: GIK Monster Bass Traps with Scatter Plates (3 per side); Rear wall: (3) GIK q7D's with (2) GIK Monster Bass Traps with Scatter Plates; Left rear corner: GIK Soffit Traps; Front corners: Custom corner traps; Soffit: DIY soffits traps; Ceiling Cloud: GIK 244 Bass Traps (3); The idea for the rectangular panels with beveled edges came from the Theater of Peter M

*MISCELLANEOUS:* Theater chairs by Berkline; BlueJeans XLR Cables, HDMI Cables and Speaker Wire; Middle Atlantic Equipment Rack; Control4 System Controller; Lighting: All 5000K LED Bulbs

*MAJOR EQUIPMENT SUPPLIERS:* Atlanta Home Theater (Triad Speakers, ATI amps, Trinnov Processor; Middle Atlantic Equipment Rack; Berkline Seating; Control 4 System and Integration); AV Sciences (JVC Projector; Panamorph Lens); Seaton Sound (Subwoofers); GIK Acoustics (room design and all passive room treatment)

*ROOM CALIBRATION:* Video calibrated by Craig Rounds: CIR Engineering; Initial Trinnov Calibration by Adam Pelz


----------

